# Overpayment of redundancy



## slobham (13 Mar 2007)

My company made an erroneous payment into my account and naturally would like it back. It's a huge sum of money for me (18k) and of course I will do the honest thing and pay it back, however, I don't want to write it off without investigating my options. Does anyone know if I am obliged to pay it back in a lump sum or if I can repay it at a nominal fee of x per week? They informed me of the error the day after it happened and I haven't done anything with the money.

Any advice very welcome! 

Best
SH


----------



## Trent (13 Mar 2007)

In terms of investigating your options, the only way to do so is to take legal advice. However, if the money belongs to your former employer and you wish to do the honorable thing then I can't understand why you'd want to pay it back in instalments if you haven't yet spent it.


----------



## Cashstrapped (13 Mar 2007)

I'm amazed by the number of posts from people being overpaid on Salary/ Revenue refunds etc. that think for some un-imaginable reason they are entitled to hold onto the funds from the error.  As my name suggests I wouldn't be flush with money but by god my name is worth alot more, I certainly wouldn't consider holding onto funds like this which were down to human error, why is it so hard for people to give back what is not theirs without trying to find ways around it.  Think about if you were in a shop and gave in €50 and got change back of €10 and then was told by the Shop Keeper to come back each day for the next forty days and they'l give you a Euro a day, wouldn't be acceptable would it so why do you think your Employeer should have to wait for what is theirs.  Also you'l more than likely be depending on this Company for a reference, what kind of reference would you think you'd get if you make this hard for them?

It's not your money, you haven't spent it, so just give it back!!


----------



## slobham (13 Mar 2007)

kinda missing the point there - i'm not after embezzlinng or such - but the company did me out o0f a job after all


----------



## ontour (20 Mar 2007)

company did you out of a job...am I missing some obligation they had to provide you a job for life or as long as you wanted it?

Did they meet or exceed their legal requirements as regards redundancy payment?

There is no doubt that redundancy can be a terrible experience but the right thing to do is to give them the money back


----------



## Martinslan (21 Mar 2007)

You should look at this as a distraction. You signed a full and final settlement with the company. you based your plans around the correct amount. The company made an error. I suggest it's best to pay it back and difficult and all as it is move on with getting yourself sorted out. That is the most important. This overpayment is a Class C task ..kill it off.


----------



## Purple (21 Mar 2007)

slobham said:


> - but the company did me out o0f a job after all


 How did they do that? I thought you said that they made you redundant.


----------



## Gabriel (21 Mar 2007)

Slobham - in the nicest possible way...you need to cop onto yourself. The statement that they "did you out of a job" speaks volumes about your attitude towards them and about working life in general. No one owes you anything. 

Not your money. Give it back...and move on to your next job.


----------



## michaelm (22 Mar 2007)

A decent reference will prove far more valuable than the overpayment; you should repay it ASAP.


----------



## nelly (23 Mar 2007)

i hear of public sector doing this and the person has played hardball (your mistake tough) and the payroll just drop it. drop it? - like not alone do we pay our taxes so folks do their job but when they make mistakes they cost us more and get a partnership increase, a great little country. 
If it is a private company and you take this stance they will probably take you to court as you are not an employee anymore so they can't take it from your salary.


----------



## Thrifty1 (23 Mar 2007)

I honestly cant believe this, the money is not yours why do you feel you are within your rights to keep it and pay back a nominal fee per week.

This is not an interest free loan. Bad bad attitude.


----------



## lmd (23 Mar 2007)

I think the OP gets the message at this stage everyone lol


----------

